# Apple iOS 7



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Apple iOS 7 out this Autumn

Interesting ...

http://www.apple.com/uk/ios/ios7/

Sent from my iPad


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm running it at the moment and i like it quite a lot. I couldn't go back to iOS 6 now.


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

I wonder what wont work this time lols

I sent this on my ace 2


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

As much as I like iOS 6 it does feel out dated. They haven't changed the design drastically since I started on iOS 4. iOS 7 to me has been stripped down, and not fancy. The icons are all very contemporary looking. I like it. I'm know of a developer who has it and from some screens it looks awesome and cannot wait for it.


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

Here is mine running on it. The latest Beta improved signal reception massively as you can see from the two screenshots.

If anyone wants to know how an App looks just give me a shout and i'll post up a screenshot (assuming i have the app)


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Good to know it boosts signal. I am on 3 and my signal is crap at times on my i5

How did you get hold of it?


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Im looking forward to this being released to the masses. Will it be possible to revert back if I dont like it?


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

Will-S said:


> Good to know it boosts signal. I am on 3 and my signal is crap at times on my i5
> 
> How did you get hold of it?


I'm a bit of an Apple Geek so i have a developer account. :thumb:


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

I have it on the iPad 3 as well if any one needs iPad screenshots.


----------



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

How did u manage get hold of the beta version?


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

R14CKE said:


> How did u manage get hold of the beta version?





vRS Carl said:


> I'm a bit of an Apple Geek so i have a developer account. :thumb:


:thumb:


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

How can the software boost the signal?! Other than giving you a different reading as to what you believe the signal is


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

Different carrier update or coding to the way the phone handles reception. They had to issue an update to fix wifi signal strength in the MacBook Airs recently due to a problem with the way it handled reception. 

I suppose boost signal is the wrong wording. More that you now get the correct signal. 

There is a tweak that can be applied to American network phones which allows full strength 4G signal through rather than the phone slowing it down. 

The new release does something similar and it's obviously correct as my 3 mifi dongle gets full signal whereas my phone used to get 1 bar indoors and 3 outside. Now it gets the same as my mifi wherever I am.


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

vRS Carl said:


> Here is mine running on it. The latest Beta improved signal reception massively as you can see from the two screenshots.
> 
> If anyone wants to know how an App looks just give me a shout and i'll post up a screenshot (assuming i have the app)


Very nice and fresh can't wait to get it on my iPhone5


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

If you know we're to look online anyone can have ios7, but personly ill wait for the finished version. 

Like the look of the 3D icons when you tilt the phone


----------



## chrissy_bwoy (Apr 17, 2007)

Running it too, apart from some crashing issues its all good. Not loving the calendar though. Is there much change to the calendar on the Ipad?


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

Here you go. Screenshot from mine. I've edited it for privacy reasons but you get the gist.


----------



## chrissy_bwoy (Apr 17, 2007)

Aaaah great. Thanks for that.

I liked the list feature on the old calendar, now it just shows a dot that you are busy


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I seen a few screenshots and people talking about it.

Quite a few things were looking very much like you'd see on an Android phone.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Theyve copied a few ideas certainly. Might as well call it Appledroid now.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I hate the iOS6 calendar and use what I think is a much better featured independent app.

Has Apple maps been improved any ... ... ... it couldn't be much worse than it is a present. Apple maps was such a backward step as the iOS Google maps-based app was superb. Again, I've used an indepdent mapping app since iOS6 launched. The new Google iPad-size app isn't that great, it's still inferior to the old iOS 5 version.


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

They have made masses of changes in maps but I use co pilot and the google maps app. If you want something specific checking in Apple maps let me know.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Strange how none of you seem to like Calendar, it happens to be an app that I love and use daily...


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

vRS Carl said:


> I'm a bit of an Apple Geek so i have a developer account. :thumb:


I have a dev account but not paid? Can't get it can I? :/


----------



## Xploit (Nov 16, 2011)

ardandy said:


> Theyve copied a few ideas certainly. Might as well call it Appledroid now.


The whole of Android is based on iOS lol!!

I have a HTC now, a lot of the features I like about the HTC software and Android are now available in iOS7, im looking forward to updating my iPad!


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

When is this going to be released ?


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Autumn I think?


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

It will probably get released a week or two before the iPhone 5S is out so sometime around late Sept/October probably.

I've been running it for a few months now and it is getting more and more stable through the releases. 

I really like being able to see which apps are using cellualar data and by how much so that if there is anything that is heavy you can now disable it. A very very handy feature for using the phone abroad.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Rob_Quads said:


> I really like being able to see which apps are using cellualar data and by how much so that if there is anything that is heavy you can now disable it. A very very handy feature for using the phone abroad.


I like the sound of that :thumb:


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

Fiesta-125 said:


> I have a dev account but not paid? Can't get it can I? :/


No but if you search the internet for a couple of minutes then i'm sure you could find it.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

vRS Carl said:


> No but if you search the internet for a couple of minutes then i'm sure you could find it.


Not sure of the intricacies of developer account, but I've seen listings on eBay for people willing to give you access to iOS7 through their accounts. One was listed at 99p!


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm happy to wait until the Autumn and hope that it works properly.


----------



## ishaaq (Apr 30, 2010)

for people who want to download the beta version.

http://cydiaism.com/how-to-install-ios-7-beta-without-udid-developer-account/

edit: Just to add, its not a straight forward download. Will need some research doing. currently downloading the files needed.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

ishaaq said:


> for people who want to download the beta version.
> 
> http://cydiaism.com/how-to-install-ios-7-beta-without-udid-developer-account/
> 
> edit: Just to add, its not a straight forward download. Will need some research doing. currently downloading the files needed.


Does that method work on later betas? I presumed they had locked it back down to devices which were registered as dev devices (as per all previous betas)


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

They haven't locked it as of yet. I don't think they're going to either.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

No date on release yet ... :tumbleweed:


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Bristle Hound said:


> No date on release yet ... :tumbleweed:


Yes there is? They said the 18th which was what everyone had already guessed?


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Or if you are able to acquire it then you can install it as well as its already available to Dev users


----------

